# Things to shoot around Marco Island/Everglades in Florida



## acoll123 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

I am taking the family down to Marco Island, Florida in a few weeks and wanted some advice on things to see and photograph in and around the everglades. Already planning a trip to Shark Alley for some wildlife shots. I will be taking my 5DIII, 70-200 2.8 II, 1.4X III and 24-70 2.8 II (mainly for family shots).

Any advice appreciated.

Andy


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 9, 2013)

Its Shark Valley.. not Alley.

Shark Valley is "ok" and very touristy.

You may just want to go down the Turner River Road (its on the way to Shark Valley off Rt 41 aka Tamiami Trail.

You'll be able to a long ways, stop where you like, snap pics. I suggest taking it all the way from Tamiami Trail to past Alligator Alley's overpass. Soon past that spot you can make a right... get into some very interesting and remote areas. It should be very drivable right now.

Another good spot is the "Loop Road" which is just west of Shark Valley, again, at Rt 41/Tamiami Trail. You'll need to take it "to the end" which comes back onto Tamiami Trail further west.

Another good spot is the Janes Memorial Scenic Drive, off Rt 29, which intersects Rt41/Tamiami Trail and also intersects Alligator Alley. The entrance to the scenic drive is in Copland Florida (known for its outdoor prison.... as seen in various B movies).

If you go to Everglades National Park - Homestead, you might want to get there very early, take in Anhinga Trail, close to the entrance of the park. A better spot is Christian Point Trail and Flamino's Eco Pond... but they are a lot of driving to get to.

You'll be able to get lots of close ups of wildlife at Anhinga Trail.... usually. Especially early in the day or just before sundown.


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks CharlieB


----------

